# How Retarded Is This?



## floridasucks (May 21, 2009)

i really LMAO at this. I think i know where this kids house is... had to be in Miami. what a disgrace. I thought this was fukin hilarious.. especially at 2:12 when he falls down the stairs. what do you think?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aRg3Y0BMpk&feature=related


----------



## robert 14617 (May 21, 2009)

lets roll up some paper with nothing in it looking like a fool


----------



## floridasucks (May 21, 2009)

and drink koolaid with foil on my teeth...


----------



## robert 14617 (May 21, 2009)

getto grill


----------



## zeppelin (May 22, 2009)

hahaha, he must have been pretty messed up after all that juice and paper


----------



## ugzkmk (May 22, 2009)

if he was doing for fun thats one thing, but if he lives his life out like that, well thats the sad part.


----------



## yousmeg118 (May 24, 2009)

Somebody needs to hook that kid up with some cro. Soon.


----------



## Pyro Peaches (May 27, 2009)

lmao i couldn't even watch the whole thing


----------



## Dr Greene (May 30, 2009)

Ya, that dude had to be really high when he recorded that. Here, have u seen the the Bong Guitar? 
If not, check it out, it's awesome ------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcCrTahsLg0


----------



## Purpanaire (May 30, 2009)

I thought he had foil grill LMFAO


I want a bong guitar!

Peace
Purpanaire


----------



## zeppelin (May 30, 2009)

the bong guitar is sick!
i don't know how to play guitar but i'd learn if i had a bong guitar just so i could use them both at the same time


----------



## Dr Greene (May 30, 2009)

Something tells me that dude with the funny hat likes smoking weed more than he likes playing guitar. A great example of good engineering at work tho.


----------



## skateNsmoke (May 30, 2009)

awww yeah! the black dahlia murder !!! haha


----------



## Louis541 (May 30, 2009)

That was supposed to be funny, right?


----------



## skateNsmoke (May 30, 2009)

its a band that dude has a pic of them on his profile


----------



## floridasucks (May 30, 2009)

haha the fuckin bong guitar!! i think that is one of the greatest things ive seen in my entire life... dude needs to patent that shit asap.


----------



## floridasucks (May 31, 2009)

skateNsmoke said:


> awww yeah! the black dahlia murder !!! haha


welcome to RIU skate...

yeaaaa TBDM is one of the greatest heavy bands to ever bless my eardrums. you goin to mayhem fest to see them? i deff am.


----------



## skateNsmoke (May 31, 2009)

im trien to get some tickets but the money is a little low right now so i dont know yet


----------

